

Curiosity's Seven Minutes of Terror  - pka
http://youtu.be/Ki_Af_o9Q9s

======
ColinWright
This has been submitted repeatedly, and yet none them have significant votes,
and none of them have comments.

Bizarre.

But this one over here - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4315369> \- is
different. Same film, two different narrations: Shatner and Wheaton.

Anyway, here are some of the previous submissions.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4147907>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4150596>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152659>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4152965>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4154270>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4157927>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4161845>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4162900>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4163991>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4181890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4215426>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4230576>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4261268>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311325>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4311649>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4314737>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4316943>

